# wireless router health issues?



## Skeezy Heat (Jun 13, 2006)

so i had this nice wireless router set up in my brothers room (thats there the cabel modem is kept) until my mom took it out because she is concerned about my brothers health. my question to you is this: are there any real health issues with wi-fi routers or is my mom just being over protective?

p.s. - ive heard that a wi-fi frequency is the same as baby monitors and hospital cardiac monitors, can anyone confirm this?

thanks in advance,
skeezy


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Unless he sleeps on it directly, there is no issue. You'll get far more electromagnetic radiation from the 110VAC wiring in the walls. Cell phones typically operate at a peak output power of 0.6 W, three times the maximum power of 802.11g (most units transmit at 100mw or less), and you're holding them right to your head. Does your mother use a cell phone? Does your brother have one? Why isn't she concerned about that?


----------



## Skeezy Heat (Jun 13, 2006)

Nope, he sleeps about 2 meters away from it, its its in a big wooden box (dont know if that makes a differenc or not). would microsoft have the health issues of the router on their website? i need something to print out to show to my mother to prove to her it wont hurt him so i can get my router back lol


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd do a google search, I don't have any references handy.


----------

